# Abrevierea "drd."



## ectuohy

Buna tuturor,

N-am putut să găsesc sensul abrevierii  "drd."  Știu, că se găsește într-un context academic. Am presupus că inseamnă "Doctor"/"Ph.D", dar deja există abrevieri  "dr." și "prof.dr."

Mersi...


----------



## farscape

doctorand?


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Tot ca "doctorand" citesc și eu.


----------



## Dheara

Bună!
drd= doctorand


----------



## ectuohy

Ahh-da, așa potrivește bine cu contextul. Mulțumesc la voi doi!


----------

